# Servlet über apache Tomcat ansprechen



## Guest (25. Mrz 2008)

Moin,

hab mir gerade einen Tomcat Server auf meinem Xampp System installiert. Nun möchte ich über eine html
Seite, die im Web Verzeichnis des Apache WebServers liegt (htdocs) , Daten an ein Servlet senden.

Das Servlet ist bereits als Beispiel im Apache vorinstalliert und funktioniert. Ich möchte halt nur
das Servlet über eine andere Datei, die in einem anderen Verzeichnis liegt ansprechen.


sage also immer   :

<form action="http://localhost:8080/servlet/RequestParamExample" method=POST>

Leider wird das Servlet nicht gefunden. In der Web.xml ist das Servlet unter /servlet/name eingetragen.

Naja, dumme Fragen gibt es nicht, oder ?


----------



## Gast (25. Mrz 2008)

OK. Habe im Verzeichnis webapps ein neues Verzeichnis erstellt.

myweb . Darin befindet sich eine WEB-INF mit einer web.xml und
ein Ordner classes mit dem anzusprechenden Servlet.

Die web.xml  hat u.a. diese Einträge:


- <servlet>
  <servlet-name>RequestParamExample</servlet-name> 
  <servlet-class>RequestParamExample</servlet-class> 
  </servlet>
- <servlet-mapping>
  <servlet-name>RequestParamExample</servlet-name> 
  <url-pattern>/servlet/RequestParamExample</url-pattern> 
  </servlet-mapping>


RequestParamExample  ist die Klasse, die ich ansprechen möchte.

Es klappt aber njciht   Was mache ich denn falsch ?


----------



## ms (26. Mrz 2008)

Probier mal als URL

```
http://localhost:8080/myweb/servlet/RequestParamExample
```

ms


----------



## Guest (26. Mrz 2008)

Ok . Das scheint nur zu klappen, wenn ich direkt das Beispiel unter den fertigen java beispielen ansteuere.


mein Form Tag



```
<form action="http://localhost:8080/myweb/server/Server" method=POST>
```
 
meine web.xml :


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN" "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd">
<web-app>
    <display-name>Testung</display-name>
    <distributable/>
    <servlet>
        <servlet-name>Hi</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>RequestParamExample</servlet-class>
    </servlet>
       <servlet>
        <servlet-name>Server</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>RequestServer</servlet-class>
    </servlet>
    <servlet-mapping>
      <servlet-name>Hi</servlet-name>
      <url-pattern>/servlet/RequestParamExample</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-mapping>
      <servlet-name>Server</servlet-name>
      <url-pattern>/servlet/RequestServer</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>
</web-app>
```

gehen sollte doch eigentlich 
<form action="http://localhost:8080/myweb/server/Server" method=POST>   oder

<form action="http://localhost:8080/myweb/Server" method=POST>

Das haut aber nicht hin


----------



## HLX (26. Mrz 2008)

1. Du musst als Pfad schon das URL-Pattern des Servlet angeben.

```
http://localhost:8080/myweb/servlet/RequestServer
```

2. setze das POST in Anführungszeichen!


----------



## semi (26. Mrz 2008)

Packagename fehlt.
	
	
	
	





```
<servlet-class>RequestServer</servlet-class>
```


----------



## Gast (27. Mrz 2008)

Jep. Alles Klar 
Läuft wie ne 1. Danke . Der erste Schritt wäre also vollbracht.


----------

